# Middle names or hyphenated name to go with Ivy ...



## baby25102011

I haven't thought too much about baby names yet but I really like Ivy ..

I LOVE Ivy-Rose but I'm not naming my baby after two plants it's a bit much I think ... :haha:

Anyone have any suggestions / opinions?

:flower::flower:

p.s. my first little girl has Mae so that one's taken :)


----------



## Lucy139

My first thought was ivy-rose but like you said it's abit much having 2 flower names...

Ivy-grace
Ivy-Kate
Ivy-jade
Ivy-violet
Ivy-Beth
Ivy-faith
Ivy-Mae 


Ivy Elizabeth
Ivy Megan 
Ivy Jayne 
Ivy Amelia 
Ivy Sophia
Ivy Nicole 

Hope this helps x


----------



## autumn_leaves

ivy anne


----------



## JJKCB

Anne
Marie
Jane
Louise
Jo
Lynn
Kate


----------



## alibaba24

Iv chosen Ivy Ann for my LO im not sure how well it flows but Ann will be a middle name anyway she will just be known as Ivy other option I liked was Ivy Grace x


----------



## camila88

same here - first thought was ivy rose ;)

i like ivy grace too :)

ivy lynn
ivy rae
ivy joe
ivy lia
ivy marie
ivy raine


----------



## JayMari

Ivy Rayne (rain)
Ivy Jade
Ivy Lynn


----------



## baby25102011

camila88 said:


> same here - first thought was ivy rose ;)
> 
> i like ivy grace too :)
> 
> ivy lynn
> ivy rae
> ivy joe
> ivy lia
> ivy marie
> ivy raine

I really like Ivy-Rae and had thought of it myself but my dd is Ida-Mae ... don't know if I can have Ida-Mae and Ivy-Rae :haha:

:flower:


----------



## LegoHouse

I was thinking Ivy-Rose when I opened the thread. I don't think it matters that it's two flower names x


----------



## zumbaloverr

I like Ivy-Rose and don't think that it would be so horrible to have two flower names.

Ivy Rae is nice however it is a bit close to Mae (which would have worked perfectly with Ivy!!). 

I really liked the name Ivy as a middle however *before we decided NOT TO TELL ANY FAMILY MEMEBERS* I told a few about it and they were all sooooo against it "like posision ivy?!! Ew noooo!!" blah. So we came up with a name we loved and are keeping our mouths shut about it.

If you like the Ivy-Jade combo, my name is Jade and I've alllwaayyss gotten tons of compliments on it.


----------



## baby25102011

zumbaloverr said:


> I like Ivy-Rose and don't think that it would be so horrible to have two flower names.
> 
> Ivy Rae is nice however it is a bit close to Mae (which would have worked perfectly with Ivy!!).
> 
> I really liked the name Ivy as a middle however *before we decided NOT TO TELL ANY FAMILY MEMEBERS* I told a few about it and they were all sooooo against it "like posision ivy?!! Ew noooo!!" blah. So we came up with a name we loved and are keeping our mouths shut about it.
> 
> If you like the Ivy-Jade combo, my name is Jade and I've alllwaayyss gotten tons of compliments on it.

Owwh no!

My family were like that with Ida .. my nan said she was gona go ahead and call her Daisy or Lola anyway LOL and his mum hated it too but names are growers aren't they ... no matter what you think at first if you know someone you end up liking it :D

I really, really liked the name Jade when I was a kid and always said I would have it fr a baby but then I met someone and you get bad name associations lol but then again it would become baby's own anyway.

:flower:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I like Ivy Grace. :)

Also, as someone that had a hyphenated name, it caused me nothing but problems - especially when it came to legal forms and paperwork. I ended up going to court and legally changing my name so I could get rid of the hyphen. I might have just been unlucky, but just wanted to pass along my experience. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## baby25102011

Kitteh_Kat said:


> I like Ivy Grace. :)
> 
> Also, as someone that had a hyphenated name, it caused me nothing but problems - especially when it came to legal forms and paperwork. I ended up going to court and legally changing my name so I could get rid of the hyphen. I might have just been unlucky, but just wanted to pass along my experience. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! :hugs:

Legally it would be a middle name as we have a double barreled surname but for day to day use I would use it hyphenated, same as with dd :flower:


----------



## juicycouture

I'm in love with the name Ivy it's definitely top of my list, I think it sounds good with Olivia xxxx


----------



## LaraJJ

Ivy Pearl 
Ivy Alice
Ivy Leigh
Ivy Bea
Ivy Beatrice
Ivy June


----------

